# Szeged - Hungary



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szeged - Hungary*


*Szeged* (German: _Szegedin_; Romanian: _Seghedin_; Croatian: _Segedin_; Serbian: _Segedin_, _Сегедин_) is the fourth largest city of Hungary, the largest city and regional centre of the Southern Great Plain and the county town of Csongrád county. The University of Szeged is one of the most distinguished universities in Hungary.
The famous Szeged Open Air (Theatre) Festival (first held in 1931) is one of the main attractions; which are held every summer celebrated as the Day of the city on May 21.
It has a population of 161,837 (2013).











wikipedia​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged. Explored #167 by elinor04, on Flickr


Ungár-Mayer House (Architect: Magyar Ede, 1908-1911, Art Nouveau, premodern style)


Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr


Porta Heroum - Heroes' Gate 1937, Pogány Móric ,Murals: Aba-Novák Vilmos


Szeged by elinor04, on Flickr



Untitled by VisionDeLuxe77, on Flickr



Votive Church, 1911-1930, Schulek Frigyes, Foerk Ernő


Szeged by elinor04, on Flickr



Votive Church Of Szeged Hungary by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tisza River by Sébastien Dexter Burgeat, on Flickr



Egyptian expo in Szeged by Sébastien Dexter Burgeat, on Flickr



Tribute to the Last "Huszàr" by Sébastien Dexter Burgeat, on Flickr



Karasz utca by Sébastien Dexter Burgeat, on Flickr



Dugonics Ter by Sébastien Dexter Burgeat, on Flickr



Szeged Vilamos Bar by Sébastien Dexter Burgeat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged at night by tara.m., on Flickr



Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr



Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr



Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr



Synagogue in Szeged / Szegedi zsinagóga by Anoplius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The New Synagogue, Szeged by Istvan, on Flickr



Hats by Istvan, on Flickr



Szeged Detail by Istvan, on Flickr



Szent István Square Water Tower, Szeged by Istvan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged, Klauzál Square by Istvan, on Flickr



Szeged, Palace of Culture by Istvan, on Flickr



Szeged, National Theatre by Istvan, on Flickr



Tóth-palota, Szeged, Hungary by Istvan, on Flickr



The Old Synagogue, Szeged by Istvan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Beautiful Hungarian Art Nouveau (27) - Reök Palace, Szeged by Istvan, on Flickr



Reök palace in Szeged - colours and shadows / Reök palota - színek és árnyak by Anoplius, on Flickr



Flowers on the walls of Reök palace / Reök palota - virágok by Anoplius, on Flickr



The Beautiful Hungarian Art Nouveau (23) - Palace of the Protestant Church/Református Palota - Szeged by Istvan, on Flickr



Ghost in the Kaluzál place in Szeged / Klauzál tér este, szellemjárással by Anoplius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

November at the Tisza river / Novemberi Tisza-part by Anoplius, on Flickr



Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr



Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr



Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr



Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I did not know....Thanx for sharing with us......It is nice too see the smaller unknown cities/towns with some history and buildings from the different eras, with one of my favorites being Art Nouveau..kay::bowtie:kay:kay::cheers1:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

^^ Art Nouveau building (Reök Palace) on the right



Lófara, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr



Reök palace III by maderdoki, on Flickr



Reök Palace, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr



On the corner of Kárász street, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Széchenyi square, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr



Untitled by maderdoki, on Flickr



Vasaló-house, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr



Tisza Lajos boulevard, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hotel Tisza, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr



Szent István square blue by maderdoki, on Flickr



Evening falls - Dóm square, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr



University, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr



Theater, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dom of Szeged by Andrea.Palfi, on Flickr



Szeged National Theatre by Andrea.Palfi, on Flickr



Nostalgia tram line in Szeged by Andrea.Palfi, on Flickr



City Hall of Szeged 2 by Andrea.Palfi, on Flickr



Szeged by Andrea.Palfi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Votive Church of Our Lady *. The construction was started in 1913 but it was consecrated only in 1930 due to the outbrake of the First World War. The Votive Curch is situated in Dom square which is exactly the same size as Saint Mark square in Venice. It is the fourth largest building in Hungary, the dome is 54 metres high outside and 33 metres above the inside floor. It has the third largest organ in Europe with 9,040 pipes. The two towers are 91 metres high.


Dóm tér by BockoPix, on Flickr



The Votive Church of Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Dugonics Square in Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Ferenc Móra Museum by BockoPix, on Flickr



Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr


Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr



Szechenyi Square in Szeged by BockoPix, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Synagogue of Szeged by Bobek István Gergely Varga, on Flickr



Synagogue of Szeged by Bobek István Gergely Varga, on Flickr



Untitled by Bobek István Gergely Varga, on Flickr



Untitled by Bobek István Gergely Varga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Bobek István Gergely Varga, on Flickr



Untitled by Bobek István Gergely Varga, on Flickr



P1000473 by szamoca.kata, on Flickr



P1000582 by szamoca.kata, on Flickr​


----------

